# Request for port: MediaGoblin



## Peter2121 (Aug 28, 2014)

MediaGoblin is a free software media publishing platform that anyone can run. You can think of it as a decentralized alternative to Flickr, YouTube, SoundCloud, etc.
Web site: http://mediagoblin.org/
This is Web software, written on Python. I think that the porting would be rather simple for someone who knows Python (not me, unfortunately). The project is developing actively, it would be nice to have a possibility to install the software on FreeBSD.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2014)

You probably don't even need to know about Python to get a rudimentary port working. Have a look at the Porter's Handbook. It's usually pretty straightforward once you know a bit about how ports work on FreeBSD. And there are about 25.000 examples in the ports tree


----------

